# iPod shuffle leaves eMac, iMac G3 users hanging



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Well ... this is ... insane    tptptptp  

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=848

iPod shuffle leaves eMac, iMac G3 users hanging

By Kasper Jade
Published: 01:00 PM EST

Apple Computer's newly designed iPod shuffle digital music player is not directly compatible with the USB port on some computers, including the company's own line of iMac G3 and eMac computers, AppleInsider has learned.

The issue, which reportedly stems from the width of iPod shuffle, also affects Apple's ADC-based 17-inch Studio Display and certain Xserve configurations.

To charge iPod shuffle on an iMac G3 or eMac computer, users will need an optional accessory to reach the port. Apple is aware of the incompatibility and is quietly suggesting that iMac G3 and eMac owners circumvent the problem by making an additional purchase of an iPod shuffle Dock or a USB extension cable. 

Both the aforementioned solutions are available from the company's online store, and both must connect to a high-power USB port to charge. iPod shuffle may also be charged through a USB power adapter or a high-power USB hub.

Users can also connect iPod shuffle to a keyboard's USB ports if the host computer is running Mac OS X 10.3.6 or later, however, iPod shuffle will not charge due to the keyboard's low-power USB ports.

Representatives from Apple's AppleCare customer support group said the issue could occur with any computer, display, or USB hub with recessed or closely spaced USB ports.

"I wish that I was told this when I purchased the shuffle," said Charles, a disappointed eMac owner. He plans to buy an iPod shuffle Dock to solve the issue, but he will have to hold off enjoying his new iPod for quite some time. The Dock is currently backordered 5-7 weeks at Apple's online store.


----------



## stevieb (Dec 10, 2004)

I was thinking of this too... cause some usb flash drives won't fit into some computers...


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

That is WEAK.

People should be made aware of that on their website. 

The price doesn't seem as appealing for me know, considering i will have to tack on another $40 for a dock.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Apple included USB extension cables with the early iMacs, there should be some floating around on eBay. Innexpensive alternatives exist as well. 

Still, Apple should have bitten the bullet and included an adapter to make it work. It's not like they can claim any innocence at all on this as the unit doesn't even work with their own computers. If it were just some PCs, I might cut them some slack but I'd be really pissed if this happened to me. 

I haven't checked but are there any disclaimers on the Apple site regarding this?


----------



## stargurl (Oct 27, 2004)

At the bottom of the product page:

1. 240 song refers to 1GB model. $99 refers to 512 MB model (up to 120 songs).
2. Music capacity is based on 4 minutes per song and 128Kbps AAC encoding.
3. Rechargeable batteries have a limited number of charge cycles and may eventually need to be replaced. Battery life and number of charge cycles vary by use and settings. See www.apple.com/batteries for more information.
4. Some computers require either the optional iPod shuffle Dock or a USB cable extender (sold separately).


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Does this include, the G3 600 white iBooks as well?

vince


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

This is where you say, "Screw it, I'm getting an iPod mini instead." 

Although a pretty sour situation, those older models of iMacs and eMacs are also equipped with USB 1.1 ports, which isn't exactly decent regardless, since transfering over that speed isn't exactly considered quick.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Lars said:


> This is where you say, "Screw it, I'm getting an iPod mini instead."
> 
> Although a pretty sour situation, those older models of iMacs and eMacs are also equipped with USB 1.1 ports, which isn't exactly decent regardless, since transfering over that speed isn't exactly considered quick.


Sounds awesome. I suppose i can ask Apple to send me a rebate to cover the difference? 

My eMac has USB 2.0

I'm shafted. They should have shipped with a cable. If i have a tower, am i supposed to reach behind my machine everytime i want to sync/recharge? Can't use the keyboard, its not powered.

Grr.

Its a little thing, but really, they should have thought that one through a little better.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

*They didn't think it through*



maximusbibicus said:


> If i have a tower, am i supposed to reach behind my machine everytime i want to sync/recharge? Can't use the keyboard, its not powered.


This is the case with any iPod/usb/firewire device. If your USB/firewire ports are on the back of your tower, they're on the back of your tower. There is nothing Apple can do about that. If that were the only issue this wouldn't be so bad. But Apple built a product that won't work with other Apple products for lack of a cheap extension cable. That is just bad planning. Apple is going to get serious flak over this in the press even though they are not the only company that makes a product like this. The Shuffle just happens to be the best of this breed. 

Integration and ease of use are great. Having to buy a USB hub to support your products isn't even so big a deal. If any company should have known what the user reaction to this issue would be it should have been Apple. The industry in general and the PC consumer look for reasons to slag Apple and this will be a big one. Apple should have shown some class, included the cable and really impressed the market with their understanding. Something like this could even hurt the switcher market Apple targeted with the Mini. How? By painting Apple as a money grubbing corp that doesn't really think about the user experience even though that is what they try to represent. "I was kinda thinkin' about one of them Mac Minis but I heard Apple stuff probably doens't really work with all of my computer pieces. Maybe I'll just get a new Dell."


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Really, whats the big deal? My clamshell ha a recessed USB port and long ago I realised its limitations when tring to fit a thumb drive in there. Thats what USB extensions are for. As someone already pointed out, pretty much every G3 or G4 tower will need some sort of extension. I never really understood why it took apple to give us some ports on the front of the box!


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

You make some good points, but...

"This is the case with any iPod/usb/firewire device. If your USB/firewire ports are on the back of your tower, they're on the back of your tower. There is nothing Apple can do about that"

But the iPod and the Mini both come with cables. You can plug it in ONCE, and then you have the cable handy on your desk.

I am not cheap. The thing that bugs me is that with every other Apple product besides the Mac Mini and the iPod shuffle is that you can't whip them out of the box and use them instantly.

Some can, i can't. If i had bought one not knowing this, i would have gotten home from the store, ran up to the machine, all anxious to try out my new toy and then....WTF?!?!?! I gotta go out again?

If i have a 3 year old Wintel, thats fine. I have to imagine it won't be plug and play. And if it has the clearance to plug right in, GREAT. If it doesn't, i buy the dock or the cable.

BUT, I have a CURRENT Mac. You can still buy my EXACT machine at the Apple store.

It should be ready to go right outta the package.

As for the Mac mini. It just plain stup not to include a keyboard and mouse with this thing for the same price. I thinkits great to finally have a headless consumer Mac. But it needs a keyboard/mouse.

End of rant.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

andreww said:


> Really, whats the big deal? My clamshell ha a recessed USB port and long ago I realised its limitations when tring to fit a thumb drive in there. Thats what USB extensions are for. As someone already pointed out, pretty much every G3 or G4 tower will need some sort of extension. I never really understood why it took apple to give us some ports on the front of the box!


But its not an Apple thumb drive.

Apple should know it will fit all the current Macs (and most of the old) or include a cable.

If i buy a Verbatim thumbdrive, I would expect it to work right away with my machine, If it didn't, and i needed an extension, i would understand, and go buy one. I mean, Verbatim didn't consult Apple before making these things.

The fact that a current eMac can't have a iPod shuffle plug into its USB port, and the fact that Apple doesn't include the cable to remedy the situation is STOOOOPID.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Lots of third party opportunities.... A potentially bigger issue is the USB 1.1 vs 2.0 thang since Apple was selling some machines with USB1.1 ports until last year and you can't tell a 2.0 port from a 1.1 port by looking at it. While transferring 240 songs isn't such a big deal as transferring thousands, the crappy speed of USB 1.1 could still interfere with the idea that the iPod is cutting edge. I guess it will provide a reason for keeping the shuffle plugged in for charging..... I hope someone comes up with a firewire to USB2.0 connector (like PocketDock) - maybe it already exists?.


----------

